# Rotary Flying Machine



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I have wanted to try one of these for duck hunting for a while now, but didn't want to spend the money then decide it wasn't what I wanted. Anyway I built one today, but still need to get some air lucky ducks or sillosocks for it. I'm thinking about getting some mojo doves too. It seems to run pretty good and it is quiet.


----------



## duckilla (Nov 20, 2014)

Looks like it should work what did the parts cost to make it?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

duckilla said:


> Looks like it should work what did the parts cost to make it?


A hell of a lot less than buying one. $45
The motor was $20 and the hardware was $25. I pulled the wiper motor off a 2007 Ford F-150.


----------



## duckilla (Nov 20, 2014)

Fowlmouth said:


> A hell of a lot less than buying one. $45
> The motor was $20 and the hardware was $25. I pulled the wiper motor off a 2007 Ford F-150.


Let me know how it works out I would be interested in doing the same.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I'd be interested to see a video.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Nice Fowl! I love it when guys figure out DYI solutions, nothing like shooting birds over something that you engineered and built yourself.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> I'd be interested to see a video.


 I need to pick up some flyers or air ducks, then I will get a video of it.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

i got some air lucky ducks if you want to try them out. I will be out that way this weekend. i can swing by and drop them off for you to play around with.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

I know I am a little out of touch on waterfowling, but what the heck is that thing? When I read the title "rotary flying machine" I was expecting some kind of a new drone or something made for duck hunters.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

BPturkeys said:


> I know I am a little out of touch on waterfowling, but what the heck is that thing? When I read the title "rotary flying machine" I was expecting some kind of a new drone or something made for duck hunters.


It's a rotary machine that many snow goose hunters use to add movement in their large spreads. Mine will be used for ducks. Here's a video (not mine) of what it will do. dkhntrdstn brought out some air ducks yesterday and we hooked them up and it looks just like this.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks Fowl, that thing looks like it ought to work great. OK, am I now up to date on the latest duck hunting gear


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> It's a rotary machine that many snow goose hunters use to add movement in their large spreads. Mine will be used for ducks. Here's a video (not mine) of what it will do. dkhntrdstn brought out some air ducks yesterday and we hooked them up and it looks just like this.


i think you hit it just right man. it looked awesome. i cant wait to see it out in the marsh.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Are you going to set it up with a remote control on/off switch or will it just run all the time?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

LostLouisianian said:


> Are you going to set it up with a remote control on/off switch or will it just run all the time?


 I can get a remote switch, but probably won't. I don't use remotes with lucky duck spinners and never had a problem. I prefer to let them run, it's one less thing to hassle with and I want the ducks to see them. I will be running sillosock flyers on my machine. I should have them here tomorrow and will try to get a video using them.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

LostLouisianian said:


> Are you going to set it up with a remote control on/off switch or will it just run all the time?


he going to run it all the time


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Fowlmouth said:


> I can get a remote switch, but probably won't. I don't use remotes with lucky duck spinners and never had a problem. I prefer to let them run, it's one less thing to hassle with and I want the ducks to see them. I will be running sillosock flyers on my machine. I should have them here tomorrow and will try to get a video using them.


 Are you running your motor on the high speed or the low speed?

What we found was we got more speed by wiring the wiper motor backwards - reverse polarity. A simple speed controller from Amazon wired to the motor and a remote hooked to your lanyard is very handy. A deep cycle battery will run two of these all day.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

JerryH said:


> Are you running your motor on the high speed or the low speed?
> 
> What we found was we got more speed by wiring the wiper motor backwards - reverse polarity. A simple speed controller from Amazon wired to the motor and a remote hooked to your lanyard is very handy. A deep cycle battery will run two of these all day.


 I'm running it on slow speed. High speed is just way too fast. I have found remotes for $14 at 12voltmonster.com You can get them for your mojos and lucky ducks and save a bunch of money doing it yourself too.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I never did give an update on this project last season. It works really well with the sillosock mallard flappers. On windy days I will shut the machine off and just let the flappers do their thing. It has helped bring in ducks from further distances that would have normally just kept on flying. It doesn't bother the swans either. I use a 5 gallon bucket to set the deep cycle battery on next to the pole. I have a goose shell decoy that I place on top of the battery. It works good and I don't have to worry about running wires clear back to the boat, or worry about the dog or people tripping on wires.

Here's dkhntrdstns video of a swan kill with the machine running in the background.
http://s164.photobucket.com/user/dk...son 2015/20151122_130807_zpsj2ipwq2u.mp4.html


----------



## lucdavis (Dec 28, 2012)

Cool video!


----------

